

Ask HN: Invitation to YC Hacks? - jlteran

The YC Posthaven blog post about YC Hacks says invitations will be sent by July 7. I was just wondering if anyone here obtained an invitation already, or if YC will send the invitations all at once before the end of today.
======
jlteran
[http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-hacks-
august-2-3-2014](http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-hacks-august-2-3-2014)

------
igaape
As YC usually does... All acceptances and rejections will be sent out today at
the same time.

~~~
sbhave
Hmm never recieved an email. Did anyone else?

~~~
jlteran
The invitations were sent a couple of minutes ago.

------
isaiahturner
I got an acceptance email 4 minutes ago.

